# High quality printer for flyers/brochures/leaflets



## helpneeded! (Jun 26, 2006)

Its all in the title really.

Need a high quality printer for flyers and brochures.

Laser or Inkjet or Photo?

What type of paper is best suited?

(Is this the best place to ask this question?)

Thanks

~confused


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what printer do you have and whats the maximum weight of paper it can use - should be in the Specification......


----------



## helpneeded! (Jun 26, 2006)

I only have laser monochrome at the moment - useless for flyers and brochures.

Would any colour inkjet or laser suffice? Specific things to look for?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Nope - some only use very light paper - you would want a decent paper - somethingn approx 150 / 160 gms 
I have used this type of paper - but the machine needs to be able to use it ...
I know when I researched this for work, we found some printers would not support anything above 120 

have a google for brochure paper amd flyer paper


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Some things can be done professionally cheaper then you can do yourself, and this might be one if you value your own time at all.
On this same message page-right side-there is an ad for 5000 two sided color brochures for $99 with one day servvice. I doubt if you could justify a good quality printer, paper, ink and effort to acomplish that price at home or in a small office. The ink alone would cost more.


----------



## JustinPS (Oct 28, 2009)

As Knotbored said, some places (especially online) will probably be able to do the job cheaper than you can do yourself, however, most companies will lure you in with a cheap first-job price, and then charge you much higher for subsequent jobs.

As far as your original question goes, whether or not you want a laser or inkjet printer depends on what you are printing. Is a lot of your text beneath a 10pt font, or is it heavily font-based? Then you might want to go for a laser printer, since inkjet printers still cannot get text as sharp beneath about a 10pt font size. Laser prints will also not "bleed" if you spill something on them or get them rained on, which is nice if you do a lot of handouts to prospective clients.

Inkjets have caught up and actually surpassed laser printers in terms of color, however. The new HP Officejet Pro 8500's are fantastic, as are the higher-end Epson Artisan series and Lexmark Prestige series. The Officejet gives you a little over 1000 color pages per cartridge if you get the XL cartridges, and they are $26 each retail. Most laserjet color cartridges cost about $80-$100 and only give you 2500-ish prints. In terms of quality, inkjets equal laserjet printers in terms of color reproduction, and they usually display fine details better.

Paper totally depends on who you're printing for. 65lb paper is fine for almost any situation, but if you want to go for "super fancy" I'd say try an 80lb or so semi-gloss to make your color pop. I work at Office Depot and our store brand brochure paper is pretty nice. Wasau and Xerox make great cardstock and can be found in most office supply stores.


----------

